

Your Personal Cloud Server in a Plug - codemechanic
http://maketecheasier.com/tonidoplug-your-personal-cloud-server-in-a-plug/2009/11/02

======
pie
Plug-sized servers sure are neat. They've been distributed widely for a year
or so.

But what makes it "cloud?"

------
nfnaaron
Cool, but why do you need to go to <http://tonidoplug.com/ip> to discover your
plug? Do I want Tonido to know that? Having to buy from their App Store to get
more cool things would bug me too, since I already paid $99.

~~~
codemechanic
you don't need to go there. You can get the IP address from your router.All
the applications in the app store is already pre-installed in plug. So you
don't need to pay anything more than $99

